

Apple: iPad will not be released internationally until the end of May - rpledge
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/04/14advisory_ipad.html

======
petercooper
Delays happen. I suspect Apple are having supply chain issues with the screens
(9.7" non-widescreen IPS screens are hardly a commodity item).

Nonetheless, it seems crazy that Apple didn't institute a developers program
as they did for the PPC-Intel transition. US iPad developers basically get a
two month headstart on everyone else. Hardly a way to foster good feelings
amongst a base of developers already sensitive to App Store and contract
issues.

~~~
ghshephard
Any HN developers outside of the United States - drop me an email and I'll be
happy to go UPS/FedEx you an iPad. Heck, I'll even let you use my US Post
Office box (650 Castro Street, Mountain View, CA) if you need a US address to
sign up for the iPad developer program.

------
illumin8
It's not surprising that there is high demand and a shortage right now. I'm
seeing completed (sold) eBay listings for 16GB Wifi models anywhere from $595
up to $800.

The secondary market is a huge indicator of the unmet demand in the primary
market.

~~~
eru
Perhaps the suppliers in the primary market should resort to auctions when
demand is high?

For extra corporate do-gooding they could sell any proceeds that exceed the
usual price to charity.

------
c1sc0
So, any US HN user willing to send a european developer an iPad for a
reasonable price? Exactly _how_ are we supposed to debug our apps without
access to hardware?

~~~
eelco
I used MyUS.com to forward one, got it on April 7. It's not allowed by Apple,
but I like to see them try taking it away from me now ;) (Hint, don't use
'Suite' in your shipping address, that's apparently a red flag, just the
number will do.)

~~~
jason_tko
How did you pay at the Apple Store? Do you have a US issued credit card?

~~~
eelco
Nope, Dutch credit card. I think there's a small chance they'll call you out
based on a non-US card, but it worked for me.

------
shin_lao
Classic marketing trick, keep offer low to maintain high demand and high buzz.

In your brain this translates as : rare -> valuable

~~~
axod
Yeah because that worked for Google Wave ;)

It can sometimes work, but sometimes people just get bored and move on.

------
barranger
Am I the only one who see's the numbers as a bit odd?

So the first day (april 3rd) they sold 300,000 units. Four days later (april
8th) they were talking about having sold 450,000 units (~37.5k per day) now 6
days after that, they announce 500,000 units (~8.3k per day).

How exactly is this "a runaway success"?

~~~
GHFigs
The 300k figure was sales _as of_ the first day, including three weeks of pre-
orders. They did not drop from 300k/day to 37k/day, because there was never a
single day that they sold 300k. They sold ~14k/day over the three weeks.

The 500k figure listed here is _delivered_. There is currently a 5-7 day
delay, which suggests there are a few hundred thousand orders not being
counted in that figure.

------
lispm
Great!

More time for Steve to think how to lift the developer restrictions. My buying
decisions for iPhone OS gear are delayed until then.

------
dinde
I wonder if they could be fixing the WiFi issues?

------
amichail
US customers are more important?

~~~
vaporstun
With all due respect, Apple is a US company, so giving preference to their
homeland is hardly unconscionable.

~~~
goatforce5
It also helps that the US is a large market with lots of people with
disposable income.

But make no mistake: if they thought they could make more money(/it was better
for the business) to launch it somewhere else first, that's where it would
have happened.

------
froo
Let me translate this.

Apple to rest of the world: Fuck you.

